# Is Canibalism going to happen, if so how long until it did after SHTF



## Will2

OK,

so if SHTF, we have all these scenarios where food runs out in scenarios, cities like LA turn into a warzone etc..

Do you think Canibalism is something that could happen in an area you are in? Would you resort to cannibalism to survive? Would you kill Canibals simply because they ate human? What is your take on it?

Canibalism is not new, and it does happen,

here is one modern example in a what would likely be SHTF in America.


----------



## Medic33

only in Canada,LOL
this question or questions were asked already and you were present when they were.
cannibalism is going on right now somewere someplace.
how long after a shtf about a 2 weeks then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## M118LR

Our island is quite a bit larger than Easter Island, it took over 600 years on a 65 mile island before cannibalism decimated the culture. But let's say our Super Volcano Blew, and small pockets of people survived within the wasteland, without any other possibility of substance would they turn to cannibalism? Without doubt.


----------



## Medic33

well that explains a lot about you M118LR


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> OK,
> 
> so if SHTF, we have all these scenarios where food runs out in scenarios, cities like LA turn into a warzone etc..
> 
> Do you think Canibalism is something that could happen in an area you are in? Would you resort to cannibalism to survive? Would you kill Canibals simply because they ate human? What is your take on it?
> 
> Canibalism is not new, and it does happen,
> 
> here is one modern example in a what would likely be SHTF in America.


I see some cannibalism in your eyes Will. What in the hell are you getting at? 
I will assure you, you try some cannibalism up'round here and it will turn out very bad for you. This, I shit you not. 
View attachment 14731


----------



## Mad Trapper

I won't eat Hillary if in severe starvation. But I'd burn her FAT fetid carcass to keep the barn and animals warm.


----------



## tango

It happened with the Donner party, it happened in the Andes, -- it will happen when the right group are in the right situation.


----------



## M118LR

Medic33 said:


> well that explains a lot about you M118LR


You are far to cunning as a linguist for me Medic33! Wait, is that a precursor to cannibalism? :lol:


----------



## Deebo

Nah, I assure you, I'm not eating human flesh. 
I would rather eat skunk. 
I would kill cannibals on sight.


----------



## Camel923

Almost certainly given a severe enough lengthy situation there will be occurrences.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Yes it will happen

And some folks will kill cannibals..and stick their head on a SLIPPY PIKE ®


----------



## Deebo

I agree. Wonder if the low hanging fruit will prefer white or dark meat?


----------



## Will2

Deebo said:


> Nah, I assure you, I'm not eating human flesh.
> I would rather eat skunk.
> I would kill cannibals on sight.


What is wrong with skunk?

In the event you don't know how to prepare the skunk this is the following to know.

You got to kill them without getting them to release their spray.

When you skin then you need to avoid cutting the gland.

When washing the fur, wash it with soap good.

The gland itself is actually useful as a lure and some other usages.

Skunk is actually not half bad. It isn't too far off from beaver but a little chewier than beaver. A little closer to a mix between roast beef, pig, closer to the beef, while the legs are closer to chicken legs.

-------------

So do you think people would band together to kill off the cannibals or hunt cannibals?

What would you do for food if there was nothing else to eat?

Would you eat insects Deebo?

Or are you on the just starve to death side of things?


----------



## Illini Warrior

not only cannibalism to survive but there's a segment of society that'll make it a ritual part of their group .... when I was still in high school a black gang came out of the ghetto believing they were re-incarnated De Mau Mau african warriors .... butchered a bunch of white motorists before it got too hot .... one of the last acts was a home invasion where they raped, tortured and murdered an entire family .... before they killed everyone they cut the heart out of the father while he was still alive .... they passed it around and took turns biting off hunks to eat ....


----------



## Gunner's Mate

M118LR said:


> You are far to cunning as a linguist for me Medic33! Wait, is that a precursor to cannibalism? :lol:


Well the precursor to cannibalism is starvation, or psychosis or, cultural


----------



## Plumbum

Cannibalism is not unheard of in todays north Korea, but i would say that society alread classifies as SHTF. They have their proiritys figured out, its ok that kids faint in the schools from starvation as long as the army has guns to fight the evil west. Perhaps they could use some more farmers, if you count reserves and paramilitary units they have 9,5 million men thats 40% of the entire population!!! No wonder they are not producing any food and end up eating each other.


----------



## BuckB

Will2 said:


> What is wrong with skunk?
> 
> In the event you don't know how to prepare the skunk this is the following to know.
> 
> You got to kill them without getting them to release their spray.
> 
> When you skin then you need to avoid cutting the gland.
> 
> When washing the fur, wash it with soap good.
> 
> The gland itself is actually useful as a lure and some other usages.
> 
> Skunk is actually not half bad. It isn't too far off from beaver but a little chewier than beaver. A little closer to a mix between roast beef, pig, closer to the beef, while the legs are closer to chicken legs.
> 
> -------------
> 
> So do you think people would band together to kill off the cannibals or hunt cannibals?
> 
> What would you do for food if there was nothing else to eat?
> 
> Would you eat insects Deebo?
> 
> Or are you on the just starve to death side of things?


Deebo eats insects on a regular basis. I know this for a fact as we have hung out in person. And there ain't a man alive that is better than Dee (or OSFG or Slippy or RPD).

In regards to cannibalism, we are doing that now. Your own Canadian government hosted a meeting of Canadian mayors in Ottawa this week where they were begging for money from the Canadian federal government to cover their own shortfalls in taxes due to the fall in oil prices. If that ain't cannibalism, I do not know what is.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I actually have a head hunter's sword that was given to me by a Chief in Papua New Guinea his name was Qumoniwanaphqnlau, when our interperter told him I was a chief in the Navy he was very impressed and insisted we exchange each others weapons.


----------



## GTGallop

It happened in Louisiana during Katrina.

I remember seeing a story in the news about people stuck on the roof of a house for days with no food. A corpse came by in the nasty fetid water and they cut flesh off the leg and grilled it on the roof.

We were talking about it at work waiting for a meeting to start. The question going around the table was "would you do it?" When it got to me I asked, "If I'm on the roof with a healthy non-putrefied body, why would I go cadaver fishing in manky swamp water for a week old corpse that has God only knows what diseases growing in it?"

Needless to say, the table got really quiet and no one parked in my spot any more.


----------



## 8301

Gunner's Mate said:


> I actually have a head hunter's sword that was given to me by a Chief in Papua New Guinea his name was Qumoniwanaphqnlau, when our interperter told him I was a chief in the Navy he was very impressed and insisted we exchange each others weapons.


Sounds honorable and I can respect that. What weapon did you give in exchange?


----------



## M118LR

Gunner's Mate said:


> Well the precursor to cannibalism is starvation, or psychosis or, cultural


Perhaps you missed the entire connotation? White man's forked tongue drives squaw up tepee wall, no matter what the chief says! :lol:

If it smells of skunk, turn it over chief. If it tastes like skunk, check your overbite.

But like the non-survivors on Easter Island, what makes you think Ya'll ain't part of the stew???????????????


----------



## 8301

M118LR said:


> Our island is quite a bit larger than Easter Island, it took over 600 years on a 65 mile island before cannibalism decimated the culture. But let's say our Super Volcano Blew, and small pockets of people survived within the wasteland, without any other possibility of substance would they turn to cannibalism? Without doubt.


Anyone got any Roach spray?


----------



## Gunner's Mate

FoolAmI said:


> Sounds honorable and I can respect that. What weapon did you give in exchange?


I gave him my MK2


----------



## M118LR

Come on FoolAmI, if the what if folks want to play, why can't I give them "Real World" perspective? Just because they have not witnessed or corrected what man will really do to man in times of true survival of the fittest, isn't part of their paradigm. Why do you demand that I shelter them like children?
If you are afraid that I might scare them, perhaps it is time that I regulate myself to the pine. But if it is your intent to prepare them for what has, will, shall, and might be repeated during a true time of crisis? Why do you attempt to censure me?


----------



## 8301

M118LR said:


> Come on FoolAmI, if the what if folks want to play, why can't I give them "Real World" perspective? Just because they have not witnessed or corrected what man will really do to man in times of true survival of the fittest, isn't part of their paradigm. Why do you demand that I shelter them like children?
> If you are afraid that I might scare them, perhaps it is time that I regulate myself to the pine. But if it is your intent to prepare them for what has, will, shall, and might be repeated during a true time of crisis? Why do you attempt to censure me?


Real world prospective or a psychopath's guide to life? Shooting another American at 800 yards is never justifiable.

Roach spray please.


----------



## Auntie

I really hope some of you never come to Colorado after a catastrophic event. I don't want to be any ones dinner. I would hope that most of you on here have food put back until you can produce food of some sort and don't have to resort to cannibalism. I fear that some people on this forum are looking forward to a major event so they can eat road kill, be cannibals and God knows what else.


----------



## Arklatex

By royal decree of King Arklatex:

Cannibalism will not be tolerated in the Kingdom of Arklatex.

1: any subject found guilty by a jury of their peers to be guilty of the capital crime of cannibalism after the fact shall be stoned to death.

2: any subject found guilty by a jury of their peers to be guilty of the capital crime of cannibalism before the fact shall be placed in the stockade of the local public square until death occurs. Their head will then be placed upon a Slippymade pike as a message to the subjects that cannibalism will not be tolerated in the Kingdom of Arklatex.

3: any subject found guilty by a jury of their peers to be an accessory to the capital crime of cannibalism shall receive 50 lashes in the public square.

Cannibalism will not be tolerated in the Kingdom of Arklatex. Royal Decree # 14


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Medic33 said:


> only in Canada,LOL
> this question or questions were asked already and you were present when they were.
> cannibalism is going on right now somewere someplace.
> how long after a shtf about a 2 weeks then all hell breaks loose.


What part happened in Canada? I watched the video and it was US slaves "freed" to exile who made Lyberia the festering stink hole it's become. That guy from Canada - wtf hell is he doing there? I'll ask around someone here probably knows him. I can't help but wonder who's looking after his igloo while he's hanging out catching weird diseases and keeping track of brothels.


----------



## M118LR

Do we really want to delve into what you would do to ensure your families/clans survival? FoolAmI, I will state with unabashed realism that any member of this forum will do whatever is necessary to ensure that the members of thier family survives. If they don't, well my time here is misspent! I ask no one to judge me, for my judgement shall be before a higher power. But I shall never go to judgement without the fact that I did what needed to be done, should I be cast into darkness. I shall go with the knowledge that my family survives. Yet I am no Martyr, I shall do what I can do to survive myself. I just will not show mercy upon those with ill conceived planning, for their failures are not of my doing. I have been trained to take advantage of whatever I can, if you are lacking at 1000 yards how do you expect to press the advantage at 2000 yards? It isn't a question of will I ??????? I shall, and I have, and I'll not look back with remorse at your failures, for I have thread that road before.Now as I see it, you either plan for folks like me or you might fail. I do exist, you may well meet up with me, can you terminate my family or shall you be just another causality of battle? Yes there are things that shall let you pass. But if you are armed, your dangerous. By the ROE's in the RSSZ, if you are armed you are a danger to me and mine, your terminated if I can. My skills have faced decades of highly trained individuals, I might not be what I once was. Will you bet that I can't be Once, what I was???????????????


----------



## 8301

Eating another human is wrong... a no go zone. Something I can never agree to in any way even if it was my kids trying to survive.


----------



## 8301

M118LR said:


> Do we really want to delve into what you would do to ensure your families/clans survival? FoolAmI, I will state with unabashed realism that any member of this forum will do whatever is necessary to ensure that the members of thier family survives. If they don't, well my time here is misspent! I ask no one to judge me, for my judgement shall be before a higher power. But I shall never go to judgement without the fact that I did what needed to be done, should I be cast into darkness. I shall go with the knowledge that my family survives. Yet I am no Martyr, I shall do what I can do to survive myself. I just will not show mercy upon those with ill conceived planning, for their failures are not of my doing. I have been trained to take advantage of whatever I can, if you are lacking at 1000 yards how do you expect to press the advantage at 2000 yards? It isn't a question of will I ??????? I shall, and I have, and I'll not look back with remorse at your failures, for I have thread that road before.Now as I see it, you either plan for folks like me or you might fail. I do exist, you may well meet up with me, can you terminate my family or shall you be just another causality of battle? Yes there are things that shall let you pass. But if you are armed, your dangerous. By the ROE's in the RSSZ, if you are armed you are a danger to me and mine, your terminated if I can. My skills have faced decades of highly trained individuals, I might not be what I once was. Will you bet that I can't be Once, what I was???????????????


Mental Runt.
Roach Spray please


----------



## 8301

Moderators, do you have the ability to remove people for mental instability?


----------



## Atilla

Slippery slope here. Can I use the skin? bones? Can I harvest the maggots from their rotting flesh? Can I feed the corpse to my dog or wild hogs and then eat them? Can I plant corn over their shallow graves or use them as fertilizer? If I find a corpse do I have to protect it from being eaten by a dog, a *******? There's a lot of grey here.d

Once I'm dead (that part is important), gut me, stick a skewer up my ass, strike up the banjos, whip out the last of the Tabasco (I think I'll need it) and have a feast. I think I'd go good with pickles.


----------



## Arklatex

M118LR said:


> Do we really want to delve into what you would do to ensure your families/clans survival? FoolAmI, I will state with unabashed realism that any member of this forum will do whatever is necessary to ensure that the members of thier family survives. If they don't, well my time here is misspent! I ask no one to judge me, for my judgement shall be before a higher power. But I shall never go to judgement without the fact that I did what needed to be done, should I be cast into darkness. I shall go with the knowledge that my family survives. Yet I am no Martyr, I shall do what I can do to survive myself. I just will not show mercy upon those with ill conceived planning, for their failures are not of my doing. I have been trained to take advantage of whatever I can, if you are lacking at 1000 yards how do you expect to press the advantage at 2000 yards? It isn't a question of will I ??????? I shall, and I have, and I'll not look back with remorse at your failures, for I have thread that road before.Now as I see it, you either plan for folks like me or you might fail. I do exist, you may well meet up with me, can you terminate my family or shall you be just another causality of battle? Yes there are things that shall let you pass. But if you are armed, your dangerous. By the ROE's in the RSSZ, if you are armed you are a danger to me and mine, your terminated if I can. My skills have faced decades of highly trained individuals, I might not be what I once was. Will you bet that I can't be Once, what I was???????????????


Boiled down, basically what you are saying is that you will hunt people for food. I find you in violation of The Kingdom of Arklatex Royal decree and sentence you to starvation followed by display upon a Slippymade pike. May God have mercy on your soul. Cannibalism will not be tolerated in the Kingdom of Arklatex. Royal Decree # 14, subsection #2.


----------



## M118LR

Ah, Ya'll missed this reply. Nothing further to add. Hope we should never come to this, but shall you and yours survive???????????????


----------



## M118LR

I am not one of the longest standing members of this forum, but I request of this forums moderators etc, please tell/show me what chat room I can discuss this topic with those that want to be enlightened. Or FoolAmI! That this conversation can be fielded without me scaring the general public. Awaiting ya'lls instructions.


----------



## BuckB

M118LR said:


> Do we really want to delve into what you would do to ensure your families/clans survival? FoolAmI, I will state with unabashed realism that any member of this forum will do whatever is necessary to ensure that the members of thier family survives. If they don't, well my time here is misspent! I ask no one to judge me, for my judgement shall be before a higher power. But I shall never go to judgement without the fact that I did what needed to be done, should I be cast into darkness. I shall go with the knowledge that my family survives. Yet I am no Martyr, I shall do what I can do to survive myself. I just will not show mercy upon those with ill conceived planning, for their failures are not of my doing. I have been trained to take advantage of whatever I can, if you are lacking at 1000 yards how do you expect to press the advantage at 2000 yards? It isn't a question of will I ??????? I shall, and I have, and I'll not look back with remorse at your failures, for I have thread that road before.Now as I see it, you either plan for folks like me or you might fail. I do exist, you may well meet up with me, can you terminate my family or shall you be just another causality of battle? Yes there are things that shall let you pass. But if you are armed, your dangerous. By the ROE's in the RSSZ, if you are armed you are a danger to me and mine, your terminated if I can. My skills have faced decades of highly trained individuals, I might not be what I once was. Will you bet that I can't be Once, what I was???????????????


I did not serve. It is the only regret that I have in life. But I do work with a lot of guys that are serving or have served. I work with them in an offensive, not defensive, capacity. One of my best friends in the real world is a retired Army Ranger. He has 11 combat tours in some of the nastiest places on the planet. He does not talk about cannibalism being acceptable.

I am thinking you need some help friend. This is ABSOLUTELY not meant to embarrass or harass you (which is highly out of character for me). If you are open to having a total (and grateful) stranger reach out, give me a PM. I promise I will move every mountain I can to help give you some peace.


----------



## ffparamedic

Y'all lighten up on ol m118lr, he's just jerking our chains in an attempt to keep reminding us that he was some high speed low drag bad ass at some point.....which I might add that most people that are truly HSLD don't go around attempting to point it out all the time.

To the OP, cannibalism is wrong period, the offender should be executed yes. Reason #1 their life has ceased to exist, they have reached the level of depravity you can't return from (speaking about our culture here) #2 it is a breakdown of the moral fiber of our culture and would lead to far worse problems than someone starving to death or being executed.


----------



## M118LR

Sorry ffparamedic, just let BuckB into the "Real World" via a possible pm. (first attempt) Don't think he/she will like realism. Never stated that cannibalism was correct. Only spoke the truth that cannibalism shall be encountered. What you do is your problem, but it must be dealt with when (NOT IF) it's incurred!


Slippy, you might think again if the pm is shared, but it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## BuckB

M118LR said:


> Sorry ffparamedic, just let BuckB into the "Real World" via a possible pm. (first attempt) Don't think he/she will like realism. Never stated that cannibalism was correct. Only spoke the truth that cannibalism shall be encountered. What you do is your problem, but it must be dealt with when (NOT IF) it's incurred!
> 
> Slippy, you might think again if the pm is shared, but it wasn't meant to be!


I responded to you (twice). I did not share it with anybody.


----------



## M118LR

I gave you more than anyone else alive, hope you rxed it. Now is the time to earn your Tridents. Let me know if the message was rxed, nothing more.


----------



## Medic33

I agree with everyone who says cannibalism is wrong and let it be known I will starve before I eat people( it is a religious taboo to me) and anyone with me will know that it will be their heads on a pike if they do.
skunk is really not that bad about like a raccoon usually with these critters a meat grinder and making some chili works great.
auntie do not worry no one is going to stick anything hot up your bung hole and rotisserie you over a bon fire. What I think is people watch too many zombie movies and hear stories about the donner party and crap those did happen but were extremes cases of unskilled people trying to survive with limited resources , yes even the donners were stupid any fool of the time knows you don't cross the divide in winter. Food can be found everywhere when you make nature your grocery store it may not taste that great but it is food be it vegetable or animal. people are not on that menu for me.


----------



## Preppersaurusrex

I eat a 90% plant based diet anyways, My plan in the SHTF scenario is raise chickens for eggs and meat. Fish and hunt for small game. I'm not eating long pork , I'll eat a bullet before I eat human flesh. I'm not going down that road. If I came across a band of cannibals , then I'm thinking I'd have to send them to judgement.


----------



## Medic33

yeah you tell them king lizard prepper


----------



## Preppersaurusrex

Medic33 said:


> yeah you tell them king lizard prepper


"In the end all you have is yourself."


----------



## A Watchman

M118LR said:


> I am not one of the longest standing members of this forum, but I request of this forums moderators etc, please tell/show me what chat room I can discuss this topic with those that want to be enlightened. Or FoolAmI! That this conversation can be fielded without me scaring the general public. Awaiting ya'lls instructions.


While cannibalism has been a reality in past world events, and perhaps will be ....for some ..... in the future. I do not believe you will find a group of students here that wish to be tutored or enlightened on this fine art you seem to excel in with great distinction. Are we in denial? Time will tell and we are okay with that stance, in our current lives and preparedness planning. Move on, nothing else to see here.


----------



## Slippy

M118LR said:


> ...
> 
> Slippy, you might think again if the pm is shared, but it wasn't meant to be!


I did not receive a PM from you M118LR


----------



## TacticalCanuck

This thread hit high school 3 pages ago......what's the point? 

Why would someone want to justify cannibalism? How in any way is that related to prepping? Preparing? It's just asinine immature and actually quite disturbing. And anyone who thinks its ok under pressure needs help beyond which the forum can provide.


----------



## hawgrider

Whack job rich environment here.


----------



## SGT E

hawgrider said:


> Whack job rich environment here.


Hold up a sec guys...Outta Popcorn....And Bourbon...


----------



## Prepared One

I have no doubt that the worst of man will be on full display in a SHTF situation. I think we need to be aware that cannibalism will occur and be prepared to deal with it. As for me, I will, if in my power and I come across it, terminate any one that participates in such a heinous and despicable practice. Surviving is one thing but when one resorts to cannibalism then maybe they are not worthy of surviving in the first place. I would do my best to see that they don't.


----------



## gambit

There been many cases of cannibalism in human history from sailors to local mailman ok maybe not a mailman. 
you can know someone your whole life and not truly know them and same can be said about ones self we never know what things you are capable doing till things happen. 
when you get hungry enough allot of things will taste good with hot sauce , just hope we need to fine out the hard way and be put on the menu.

for giggles did youse all know that the thing some of us or most like to do or have done to us is considered a act of cannibalism in some states NY is of them, then again the same states say if you put your finger in someone belly button for more then 4 or more its considered R*pe ! 'sorry I cant say the word r*pe it some reason has always bothered me'


----------



## A Watchman

Tell me why I knew this thread would cause Gambit to resurface and end his temporary self-imposed hibernation?


----------



## gambit

A Watchman said:


> Tell me why I knew this thread would cause Gambit to resurface and end his temporary self-imposed hibernation?


because I am a sick puppy
I not on as much when family is home , I like spending time with them over the computer plus I been very busy to even make potty time :upset:


----------



## GTGallop

I seriously believe that if there is a Zombie Apocalypse, it will happen like this:

1. Some giant catastrophic event happens impacting multiple continents. Maybe economic, may be weather related, maybe a series of Earthquakes and volcanic eruptions as a dying planet belches out her last death rattle, maybe Kim Jong Un gets an itchy trigger finger - don't know, don't care.

2. What do you see roaming freely in mass quantities in big cities? Pigeons. People start eating dirty contaminated, diseased pigeons. Pathogens are passed along and the people start getting sick. Less skilled hunters take advantage of the "sick and the weak" and opt for cannibalism. Diseases mutate and adapt to Human hosts.

3. You end up with some sort of rabies / bird flu that rots the mind with fever and cranks up the adrenaline and aggressive behavior.


----------



## gambit

it s happen allot in WW2 in eastern Europe when germens bombed cities and towns people had no food and people will sell meat cakes i think that's what they was called they tell people it was dog cat but some people knew it was human.
and the Japanese http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/war-crimes-wwii-japanese-practised-cannibalism-indian-soldiers-1460601


----------



## Deebo

Just shows some people will do anything. 
They are just waiting for hell to break loose. 
On a related note, anyone here know of Sean Whalen?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

This is a good documentary about how thin the veneers of civilizations are when it comes to the rule of law and food chains.

Topics and historical examples of cannibalism begin somewhere around the 33 minute mark. The entire 47 minutes is worth the watch.

Bone apetite'


----------



## MisterMills357

Liberia was founded by ex-American slaves, its capital is named after President Monroe, and its beginning was full of promise. Now look at that mess, New Delhi doesn't have a thing on it.
My point is, it began as a Christian country and it has collapsed into Hell. Can anyone doubt that cannibalism is rampant there? What else is there to eat? Nothing.
If it happened there, it can happen here. All it will take is a severe food shortage, for a very lengthy time period.


----------



## A Watchman

It’s been a while but some of the best road kill I have ever eaten is at Texas Roadhouse/Logans. They serve a hamburger steak smothered with all the right toppings that is definitely worth the try and named ‘Road Kill”. Of course the free barrels of peanuts is an added bonus considering you just throw the shells on the floor. Make sure you get out before closing time though…. Somebody has a pretty mean sweeping job every night.


----------



## OctopusPrime

My guess is those with EBT cards will demand first blood.


----------



## M118LR

Got to admit that this forum is provocative, this conversation carried on with folks not even on air. Perhaps I need to focus more on those that haven't witnessed mans inhumanity to man. Many folks can starve with food right at their feet. One of the things as a survivor is being able to overcome what something looks, feels, or tastes like in order to restore the calories expended. Most will call this the will to survive. The stronger the instinct, the more you shall endure. The stronger you believe in whatever reason it is that drives you to remain alive, the greater the chance that you will be able to muster the mental attitude required to push beyond what sounds taboo in the relative comfort of being feed,warm, and dry. Until the time comes that you actually face cannibalization, either being on the menu yourself or having no other substance, there shall be a question as to how far will your personal will to survive can take you. If the only way that you shall survive is via cannibalism, not all will survive. Those that do shall always question their actions, but it shall only be those with the strongest will to survive that have to ponder the question. I've never been beside anyone that was passing from this world that didn't want at least one more day. I've yet to witness anyone get that one more day. Part of the reason that folks prepare is to keep their families and themselves from being in such situations. JMHO.


----------



## Will2

Plumbum said:


> Cannibalism is not unheard of in todays north Korea, but i would say that society alread classifies as SHTF. They have their proiritys figured out, its ok that kids faint in the schools from starvation as long as the army has guns to fight the evil west. Perhaps they could use some more farmers, if you count reserves and paramilitary units they have 9,5 million men thats 40% of the entire population!!! No wonder they are not producing any food and end up eating each other.


This is totally a false construct. 1st, north Korea does create its own food, however they are more suceptable to crop failures. Most of the famines in North Korea have been the result of crop failures, not a lack of labour to farm.

In fact the number of people required to farm is a very small amount of the population, and likewise women are able to do agricultural work.

So overall your entire premise is just rhetoric and doesn't address the root causes of food shortage in North Korea. I'd like you to indicate the new arms purchases North Korea has been engaged in over the last decade or even 20 years. In fact their armarments are quite dated. While they do have their own military industrial complex it does nothing to take away from their domestic agriculture. In fact it is sanctions against north korea that causes difficulties in acquiring food resources from other states, get your talking points straight.

The starvation issue in korea has to do with the fact that south korea use to be the agricultural area of korea and the north the industrial part of korea. Now the north has had to shift to agriculture to make up for the loss of its growing areas. Its a bit like trying to make an agricultural society in the rockies. Not as easy as the plains.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> This is totally a false construct. 1st, north Korea does create its own food, however they are more suceptable to crop failures. Most of the famines in North Korea have been the result of crop failures, not a lack of labour to farm.
> 
> In fact the number of people required to farm is a very small amount of the population, and likewise women are able to do agricultural work.
> 
> So overall your entire premise is just rhetoric and doesn't address the root causes of food shortage in North Korea. I'd like you to indicate the new arms purchases North Korea has been engaged in over the last decade or even 20 years. In fact their armarments are quite dated. While they do have their own military industrial complex it does nothing to take away from their domestic agriculture. In fact it is sanctions against north korea that causes difficulties in acquiring food resources from other states, get your talking points straight.


Someone's a little cranky today^^^ :miserable:


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Someone's a little cranky today^^^ :miserable:


Then take a pill and come back to the board when you can behave.

I'm lovin the day over here.

Do you have something to contribute to this discussion on canibalism, if not why don't you skedadle and come back when you can contribute rather than bring negativity and hate. Its not wanted here. Leave.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Then take a pill and come back to the board when you can behave.
> 
> I'm lovin the day over here.
> 
> Do you have something to contribute to this discussion on canibalism, if not why don't you skedadle and come back when you can contribute rather than bring negativity and hate. Its not wanted here. Leave.


You do realize how ridiculous that sounds don't you snowflake?:joyous:


----------



## Will2

you are the only ridiculous one here. Leave. This thread was going fine until you decided to start barking again. You are doing nothing to contribute to this thread. Leave. Learn when to shut up, generally that is when you have nothing to add to what is being discussed. You are just once again creating a scene. Go back to threads that are nonsensical and don't have a topic. You are more suited to those. Until you can learn to discus a topic rather than bark at people you don't belong in this thread. Go to your barking dogs threads you belong there with the other barking dogs. 


If you don't have something to add to this cannibalism topic leave. Talking about people in a thread is not discussion it is degeneration.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> you are the only ridiculous one here. Leave. This thread was going fine until you decided to start barking again. You are doing nothing to contribute to this thread. Leave. Learn when to shut up, generally that is when you have nothing to add to what is being discussed. You are just once again creating a scene. Go back to threads that are nonsensical and don't have a topic. You are more suited to those. Until you can learn to discus a topic rather than bark at people you don't belong in this thread.


Mental illness is strong in this one. (Yoda)


----------



## Will2

OctopusPrime said:


> My guess is those with EBT cards will demand first blood.


 Do you think it would be out of the question for the government to organize cannibalism if food availability ran out, or do you think they would be the first to starve thus be the first on the menu? Regardless of demands would any one group be more likely than another to eat other humans?

Its pretty crazy talk, but there are models from various so called failed states that resorted to cannibalism when faced with starvation. Others for the purpose of ritual. It is as common in war time as it is in famine.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Do you think it would be out of the question for the government to organize cannibalism if food availability ran out, or do you think they would be the first to starve thus be the first on the menu? Regardless of demands would any one group be more likely than another to eat other humans?
> 
> Its pretty crazy talk, but there are models from various so called failed states that resorted to cannibalism when faced with starvation. Others for the purpose of ritual. It is as common in war time as it is in famine.


Yes, I agree with you Will, paranoid schizophrenia gone wild. ^^^^


----------



## Will2

Medic33 said:


> I agree with everyone who says cannibalism is wrong and let it be known I will starve before I eat people( it is a religious taboo to me) and anyone with me will know that it will be their heads on a pike if they do.
> skunk is really not that bad about like a raccoon usually with these critters a meat grinder and making some chili works great.
> auntie do not worry no one is going to stick anything hot up your bung hole and rotisserie you over a bon fire. What I think is people watch too many zombie movies and hear stories about the donner party and crap those did happen but were extremes cases of unskilled people trying to survive with limited resources , yes even the donners were stupid any fool of the time knows you don't cross the divide in winter. Food can be found everywhere when you make nature your grocery store it may not taste that great but it is food be it vegetable or animal. people are not on that menu for me.


Where are you getting the pike? Are you stocking those up too 

Why a pike?


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Yes, I agree with you Will, paranoid schizophrenia gone wild. ^^^^


see a doctor slippy, you are mentally ill, recognize that. Your behaviour is incredibly antisocial and narcisistic, it is ill. Recognize that and get help. You need time away from the internet, it is only making things worse for you. See a doctor, take your meds and stop posting in random threads to attack people you don't like. It is illness, it is stalking, it is just wrong. Stop. It isn't funny, it is ill.

If you arn't here to post about potentials of cannibalism in a SHTF event, don't post at all here, it isn't welcome.
You are just acting like a distempered child. If you can't see that or you are ok with that then there is nothing more to say to you.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Where are you getting the pike? Are you stocking those up too
> 
> Why a pike?


Try and keep up snowflake. EVERYBODY who is ANYBODY is stocking up on Pikes, silly girl.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Slippy said:


> Try and keep up snowflake. EVERYBODY who is ANYBODY is stocking up on Pikes, silly girl.


Cut PVC at the right angle and it makes for good pikes.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> see a doctor slippy, you are mentally ill, recognize that. Your behaviour is incredibly antisocial and narcisistic, it is ill. Recognize that and get help. You need time away from the internet, it is only making things worse for you. See a doctor, take your meds and stop posting in random threads to attack people you don't like. It is illness, it is stalking, it is just wrong. Stop. It isn't funny, it is ill.


Well you see, I am Rubber. You, on the other hand, are Glue. Whatever ad hominem attacks you send my way bounce off me and stick to you :icon_smile:


----------



## Will2

GTGallop said:


> I seriously believe that if there is a Zombie Apocalypse, it will happen like this:
> 
> 1. Some giant catastrophic event happens impacting multiple continents. Maybe economic, may be weather related, maybe a series of Earthquakes and volcanic eruptions as a dying planet belches out her last death rattle, maybe Kim Jong Un gets an itchy trigger finger - don't know, don't care.
> 
> 2. What do you see roaming freely in mass quantities in big cities? Pigeons. People start eating dirty contaminated, diseased pigeons. Pathogens are passed along and the people start getting sick. Less skilled hunters take advantage of the "sick and the weak" and opt for cannibalism. Diseases mutate and adapt to Human hosts.
> 
> 3. You end up with some sort of rabies / bird flu that rots the mind with fever and cranks up the adrenaline and aggressive behavior.


I think the rabies aspect deserves a thread on its own. As there will likely be a lot of dogs that are wondering around in event of a disaster. I think once people start eating family pets, or someone elses family pets, it will get a lot easier to eat humans as a lot of humans consider animals like cats and dogs like a human of sorts however dogs were used as food in some societies such as mesoamerica.

Some people might even be hitting up the Humane Society once the grocery shelves go bare in a protracted even. people will also likely resort to eating dog food, and cat food which isn't food grade but sill food.

There is a taboo aversion to these things once taboos start going humans won't be far behind for those who will do anything to survive.

Note on dogs etc. in countries such as Ukraine and Mexico, there are already a lot of stray dogs wandering the streets. I can imagine how ugly this would get in other parts of North America without an animal collection system and families evacuating or dying with their non cantageous pet being left behind, barking and barking as people are starving...

You know dogs will eat humans, humans will eat dogs. Any chance of breeding dogs to eat humans and eating the dogs to get around the cannibalism aspect or is that way taboo too?


----------



## Slippy

Barking dogs around starving people= Dinner Bell.



Will2 said:


> I think the rabies aspect deserves a thread on its own. As there will likely be a lot of dogs that are wondering around in event of a disaster. I think once people start eating family pets, or someone elses family pets, it will get a lot easier to eat humans as a lot of humans consider animals like cats and dogs like a human of sorts however dogs were used as food in some societies such as mesoamerica.
> 
> Some people might even be hitting up the Humane Society once the grocery shelves go bare in a protracted even. people will also likely resort to eating dog food, and cat food which isn't food grade but sill food.
> 
> There is a taboo aversion to these things once taboos start going humans won't be far behind for those who will do anything to survive.
> 
> Note on dogs etc. in countries such as Ukraine and Mexico, there are already a lot of stray dogs wandering the streets. I can imagine how ugly this would get in other parts of North America without an animal collection system and families evacuating or dying with their non cantageous pet being left behind, barking and barking as people are starving...
> 
> You know dogs will eat humans, humans will eat dogs. Any chance of breeding dogs to eat humans and eating the dogs to get around the cannibalism aspect or is that way taboo too?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Don't forget the zoo animals too. :deadhorse:



Will2 said:


> I think the rabies aspect deserves a thread on its own. As there will likely be a lot of dogs that are wondering around in event of a disaster. I think once people start eating family pets, or someone elses family pets, it will get a lot easier to eat humans as a lot of humans consider animals like cats and dogs like a human of sorts however dogs were used as food in some societies such as mesoamerica.
> 
> Some people might even be hitting up the Humane Society once the grocery shelves go bare in a protracted even. people will also likely resort to eating dog food, and cat food which isn't food grade but sill food.
> 
> There is a taboo aversion to these things once taboos start going humans won't be far behind for those who will do anything to survive.
> 
> Note on dogs etc. in countries such as Ukraine and Mexico, there are already a lot of stray dogs wandering the streets. I can imagine how ugly this would get in other parts of North America without an animal collection system and families evacuating or dying with their non cantageous pet being left behind, barking and barking as people are starving...
> 
> You know dogs will eat humans, humans will eat dogs. Any chance of breeding dogs to eat humans and eating the dogs to get around the cannibalism aspect or is that way taboo too?


----------



## Will2

Atilla said:


> Slippery slope here. Can I use the skin? bones? Can I harvest the maggots from their rotting flesh? Can I feed the corpse to my dog or wild hogs and then eat them? Can I plant corn over their shallow graves or use them as fertilizer? If I find a corpse do I have to protect it from being eaten by a dog, a *******? There's a lot of grey here.d
> 
> Once I'm dead (that part is important), gut me, stick a skewer up my ass, strike up the banjos, whip out the last of the Tabasco (I think I'll need it) and have a feast. I think I'd go good with pickles.


This is an interesting post also. the question here, is cannibalism still wrong with people who have volunteered to be eaten so others can survive, such as in the movie was it 7 or Alive, can't remember.

i.e. is cannibalism by someone who kills people and eats them ala Jeffery Dahmer on the same stage as people who eat people who are already dead such as the donner party or that soccer team in the Andes, as opposed to ritual cannibalism among willing predeath approved members. Are these all deserving of the death penalty to those who said they would kill cannibals? Is there a grey area such as Atilla mentions? What do you all think?


----------



## Will2

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Don't forget the zoo animals too. :deadhorse:


I would imagine the zoos would let them die of starvation, until WROL occured as it would probably be against the rules to use them as food due to regulations. Same with morgues. Which would just overflow. They would probably resort to burrying people right away to prevent them from being eaten. You know all them coffin covers. Gov plans on burrying people.


----------



## Slippy

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Don't forget the zoo animals too. :deadhorse:


I'd go immediately for the snakes and fowl.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Will2 in 1942-44 during the battle of Stalingrad they ate the zoo animals when the Nazis surrounded the city and cut off the food supplies. Also cannibalism always starts with eating the recently deceased and then leads to murdering for food. It's fairly well documented.



Will2 said:


> I would imagine the zoos would let them die of starvation, until WROL occured as it would probably be against the rules to use them as food due to regulations. Same with morgues. Which would just overflow. They would probably resort to burrying people right away to prevent them from being eaten. You know all them coffin covers. Gov plans on burrying people.


----------



## Will2

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Will2 in 1942-44 during the battle of Stalingrad they ate the zoo animals when the Nazis surrounded the city and cut off the food supplies. Also cannibalism always starts with eating the recently deceased and then leads to murdering for food. It's fairly well documented.


Zoos have way more regulations these day though. Do your local city councils have rules on zoos being used as a food source in an emergency? Are zoos publically manage or privately managed, if so would the private company control the animals use?

Also its interesting to note apparently Cannibalism isn't even illegal in the US in itself, and cannibalism doesn't include donated bodies according to Cornell law, which is suprising considering the murderous reaction of people on the board, when in fact it isn't even illegal to eat other humans for the act of consuming itself.



> Cannibalism is the nonconsensual consumption of another human's body matter. In the United States, there are no laws against cannibalism per se, but the act of cannibalism would probably violate laws against murder and against desecration of corpses.


https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/cannibalism

Why is this issue not legislated against if people feel it is worth killing people over? No pun intended.

Can you share some documented cases of the progression you mentioned from munching to hunting?


----------



## Slippy

William,
Don't get your undies all bunched up, but I don't think you understand the hypothetical nature of this thread...
Keep in mind the following words.
Reality/Fantasy/Blurred/Lines



Will2 said:


> Zoos have way more regulations these day though. Do your local city councils have rules on zoos being used as a food source in an emergency? Are zoos publically manage or privately managed, if so would the private company control the animals use?
> 
> Also its interesting to note apparently Cannibalism isn't even illegal in the US in itself, and cannibalism doesn't include donated bodies according to Cornell law, which is suprising considering the murderous reaction of people on the board, when in fact it isn't even illegal to eat other humans for the act of consuming itself.
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/cannibalism
> 
> Why is this issue not legislated against if people feel it is worth killing people over? No pun intended.
> 
> Can you share some documented cases of the progression you mentioned from munching to hunting?


----------



## Deebo

Kinda related, but I heard a story once of this
A three floored coat factory. 
Floor one, is for proccesing and making fur coats from cats. Floor two is cats. 
Floor three is rats. Feed the rats to the cats, skin the cats, feed them to the rats. A never ending supply of cat fur..... 
I'd eat rats and cats.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I provided a documentary link yesterday. Start at minute 33. It is in this thread. I am not suggesting that eating zoo animals and cannibalism will begin prior to break down of rule of law. The nature of this thread seems to imply that all other conventional food sources have been used up. Am I missing something here? You realize that in other places in the world it's perfectly normal to eat giraffe or lion or hippopotamus, right? I don't think the city council is going to be at the zoo protecting Billy the Buffalo and Krispin the Kangaroo when the water has run dry and the food supply has ground to a halt. And as societies break down there are numerous examples throughout history where cannibalism takes place.



Will2 said:


> Zoos have way more regulations these day though. Do your local city councils have rules on zoos being used as a food source in an emergency? Are zoos publically manage or privately managed, if so would the private company control the animals use?
> 
> Also its interesting to note apparently Cannibalism isn't even illegal in the US in itself, and cannibalism doesn't include donated bodies according to Cornell law, which is suprising considering the murderous reaction of people on the board, when in fact it isn't even illegal to eat other humans for the act of consuming itself.
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/cannibalism
> 
> Why is this issue not legislated against if people feel it is worth killing people over? No pun intended.
> 
> Can you share some documented cases of the progression you mentioned from munching to hunting?


----------



## Leon

If you eat any large amount of human flesh there is a good chance you will develop KURU SYNDROME. This is not just in the movies. Remember book of Eli where they kept asking to see his hands to check them for shakes? KURU SYNDROME. They call it laughing sickness. There is a protein in us that causes it and it is a degenerative syndrome. They shake, laugh a lot and eventually a week or three later they will be found dead. Look up laughing sickness.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Thanks for posting that. I thought there was something along these lines. And the first time I read your post I thought you said..."kept asking to see his hands to check him for SNAKES!!!" LOL...SNAKES!!! I was like...why would they be checking his hands for snakes. Had to re-read that one.



Leon said:


> If you eat any large amount of human flesh there is a good chance you will develop KURU SYNDROME. This is not just in the movies. Remember book of Eli where they kept asking to see his hands to check them for shakes? KURU SYNDROME. They call it laughing sickness. There is a protein in us that causes it and it is a degenerative syndrome. They shake, laugh a lot and eventually a week or three later they will be found dead. Look up laughing sickness.


----------



## Will2

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I provided a documentary link yesterday. Start at minute 33. It is in this thread. I am not suggesting that eating zoo animals and cannibalism will begin prior to break down of rule of law. The nature of this thread seems to imply that all other conventional food sources have been used up. Am I missing something here? You realize that in other places in the world it's perfectly normal to eat giraffe or lion or hippopotamus, right? I don't think the city council is going to be at the zoo protecting Billy the Buffalo and Krispin the Kangaroo when the water has run dry and the food supply has ground to a halt. And as societies break down there are numerous examples throughout history where cannibalism takes place.


I'll take a look when I have time closer to 10pm tonight. Currently working on a paper, sort of. None the less I won't constrain it to the context. But rest assured some people will have lots of food while others still don't have much. I think that in cities atleast it will be about a breakdown in logistics systems, supply food, or access, as opposed to their being food available in other places, that people cannot get to. Some people will get to available food, others will fight over food or be left to scavenge. The question is, if they determine it is a situation that will only get worse and no relief in sight but rather things are due to get scarcer, you might draw some people into the issue of prolonging their food supply by cutting it with non traditional sources like insects, and perhaps even other taboo food. Just look to how selfish the world is in letting famines starve people out. With philanthropy reduce and government out of resources, things won't be as rosey now as they have been imo.

Sad fact is that populations levels are damn high in some areas well beyond any realistic carrying capacity of the land. As soon as logistics systems break down people will be looking at a month to famine. Not sure on how that could happen just yet but it has happened in other countries. You got to wonder how people stay able to fight wars if they are cut off from food supply.


----------



## Will2

Leon said:


> If you eat any large amount of human flesh there is a good chance you will develop KURU SYNDROME. This is not just in the movies. Remember book of Eli where they kept asking to see his hands to check them for shakes? KURU SYNDROME. They call it laughing sickness. There is a protein in us that causes it and it is a degenerative syndrome. They shake, laugh a lot and eventually a week or three later they will be found dead. Look up laughing sickness.


I thought Kuru was only housed in human brain tissues?

The other problem with Kuru is this


> incubation period, lasts between possibly 5 to 20 years following initial exposure


----------



## MisterMills357

Leon said:


> If you eat any large amount of human flesh there is a good chance you will develop KURU SYNDROME. This is not just in the movies. Remember book of Eli where they kept asking to see his hands to check them for shakes? KURU SYNDROME. They call it laughing sickness. There is a protein in us that causes it and it is a degenerative syndrome. They shake, laugh a lot and eventually a week or three later they will be found dead. Look up laughing sickness.


That won't stop it from happening, people can be grotesque especially when they are starving. God built in some punishments for cannibalism, and they are deserved. Whether or not they die in 5 years, you can bet there will consequences that come along faster than that.
What they are, I don't know, but they will be dire. Just look at the cannibal tribes of today, they look like Hell.


----------



## Plumbum

Will2 said:


> This is totally a false construct. 1st, north Korea does create its own food, however they are more suceptable to crop failures. Most of the famines in North Korea have been the result of crop failures, not a lack of labour to farm.


I´ll give you that, the ranting was mostly criticism over how Kim Jong hunchback the third is running the country. Hover canabalism as a reasult of the famins is not a construct its very real.


----------



## M118LR

Will2 said:


> I'll take a look when I have time closer to 10pm tonight. Currently working on a paper, sort of. None the less I won't constrain it to the context. But rest assured some people will have lots of food while others still don't have much. I think that in cities atleast it will be about a breakdown in logistics systems, supply food, or access, as opposed to their being food available in other places, that people cannot get to. Some people will get to available food, others will fight over food or be left to scavenge. The question is, if they determine it is a situation that will only get worse and no relief in sight but rather things are due to get scarcer, you might draw some people into the issue of prolonging their food supply by cutting it with non traditional sources like insects, and perhaps even food. Just look to how selfish the world is in letting famines starve people out. With philanthropy reduce and government out of resources, things won't be as rosey now as they have been imo.
> 
> Sad fact is that populations levels are damn high in some areas well beyond any realistic carrying capacity of the land. As soon as logistics systems break down people will be looking at a month to famine. Not sure on how that could happen just yet but it has happened in other countries. You got to wonder how people stay able to fight wars if they are cut off from food supply.


I was just wondering if you realized that the first causality at the SHTF location was philanthropy Will2? As to a History lesson of what the land can support, I'll give you the resistance to potato farming by the starving French Peasants. When it comes to substance, most of America can't even equate from field to pot to plate. Just think about how many have been spoon feed at the checkout counter, now remember that they are nano steps from violence when there is plenty. Need I give an example?


----------



## OctopusPrime

Will2 said:


> Do you think it would be out of the question for the government to organize cannibalism if food availability ran out, or do you think they would be the first to starve thus be the first on the menu? Regardless of demands would any one group be more likely than another to eat other humans?
> 
> Its pretty crazy talk, but there are models from various so called failed states that resorted to cannibalism when faced with starvation. Others for the purpose of ritual. It is as common in war time as it is in famine.


I do not think the U.S gov would organize cannibalism to supplement the food supply. It is far more likely that the population would have controls set on birthrate/resource availability. There have been instances in the past where population control methods were set into effect to reverse the negative effects of population surpluses.

Environment plays a great deal into the psychology of any group.


----------



## Will2

M118LR said:


> Need I give an example?


Yes do.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Yall, I am extremely disappointed in you guys, I posted this a couple days ago and no one caught it. Really no one caught this. Now I am going to write this up as an oversight, but don't let it happen again 
( I actually have a head hunter's sword that was given to me by a Chief in Papua New Guinea his name was *Qumoniwanaphqnlau*, when our interperter told him I was a chief in the Navy he was very impressed and insisted we exchange each others weapons.)


----------



## SecretPrepper

Yep it was caught. You were even asked what you swapped. Take me off the scolded list please.


Come on I want a ...............


----------



## M118LR

Okay Gunns, which one of your shriveled up heads did you exchange with him? How did you manage to make him believe it was still a weapon? You demanded so I asked. Meet you at the Boatswains locker for any further dialog. :lol:


----------



## M118LR

Will2 said:


> Yes do.


Nano seconds from violence: Ferguson, Baltimore, don't think they even missed dinner?


----------



## Draq wraith

For the best possible answer to this I would like to use hurricane Katrina and Rita's aftermath. 2 weeks after the storm hit folks were still dying looters were still looting. The super dome had a collapsed part of the roof and things got ugly in there too.

So to answer your question as to how long I would say less than a year.


----------



## Will2

M118LR said:


> Nano seconds from violence: Ferguson, Baltimore, don't think they even missed dinner?


What happened in Baltimore?

I think that events like Ferguson wern't very large scale as most of us would view a SHTF event, it was really too short term. Now if the national guard had failed to stop the riots and the US military was unable to engage the rioters effectively, and the riots spread throughout the US leading to a shutdown of the US more or less into a giant race war that lasted months, or perhaps with nations such as China and Russia getting involved in a conventional subversive special operations like the little green men type hybrid warfare into the mix, you know that is a lot closer to what I would consider a SHTF type event. Riots are really small scale if they arn't even out of the state level of control and localized. While it is a local issue, its not something that is prolonged enough to seriously destabalize things. That is more like a bug out type situation, or a bug in, where normally local supplies are enough to wait out the issue. I am talking like a slightly more serious issue, where governmental control fails over an extended period. Ferguson was still effectively managed at the state level.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> What happened in Baltimore?
> 
> I think that events like Ferguson wern't very large scale as most of us would view a SHTF event, it was really too short term. Now if the national guard had failed to stop the riots and the US military was unable to engage the rioters effectively, and the riots spread throughout the US leading to a shutdown of the US more or less into a giant race war that lasted months, or perhaps with nations such as China and Russia getting involved in a conventional subversive special operations like the little green men type hybrid warfare into the mix, you know that is a lot closer to what I would consider a SHTF type event. Riots are really small scale if they arn't even out of the state level of control and localized. While it is a local issue, its not something that is prolonged enough to seriously destabalize things. That is more like a bug out type situation, or a bug in, where normally local supplies are enough to wait out the issue. I am talking like a slightly more serious issue, where governmental control fails over an extended period. Ferguson was still effectively managed at the state level.


Will2,
Have you ever thought about returning to the psychiatrist for a follow-up visit? 
Just sayin'
Your pal,
Slip :joyous:


----------



## Will2

LOL 

I'll go if you go. 

I am willing to sacrifice for the greater good.

We can go together, how is that?


---

Just a FYI I passed my medical examinations with no problems whatsoever, and I have a clean bill of health. I am confident that any doctor who knew your posting habits would have you locked up in a rubber room within minutes.

Seek medical help show them your posting history and ask for them to help you with your obsessive behaviour. I am not joking around. I am very serious.

Yeah I think I am going to need to download your posting record and send it in to whatever health oversight boards exist in the US. As you seem to have access to guns too, those two things definitely don't mix. Crazy obsessive guy who stalks people online and an obsession with firearms. I am definitely going to need to follow up on this.

Apparently there are more measures being implemented to stop the mentally insane from using firearms in the US.

Anyone know if Slippy is actually American, or if he is living in a specific state, or just some Chinese looser who is posing as an American?

It should be education to see if the FBI takes any interest in some insane internet troll who also associates with firearms.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'll go if you go.
> 
> I am willing to sacrifice for the greater good.
> 
> We can go together, how is that?
> 
> ---
> 
> Just a FYI I passed my medical examinations with no problems whatsoever, and I have a clean bill of health. I am confident that any doctor who knew your posting habits would have you locked up in a rubber room within minutes.
> 
> Seek medical help show them your posting history and ask for them to help you with your obsessive behaviour. I am not joking around. I am very serious.


:love-struck:
Excellent comeback Will. We are going to have so much fun this summer.


----------



## Medic33

Will2 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'll go if you go.
> 
> I am willing to sacrifice for the greater good.
> 
> We can go together, how is that?
> 
> ---
> 
> Just a FYI I passed my medical examinations with no problems whatsoever, and I have a clean bill of health. I am confident that any doctor who knew your posting habits would have you locked up in a rubber room within minutes.
> 
> Seek medical help show them your posting history and ask for them to help you with your obsessive behaviour. I am not joking around. I am very serious.
> 
> Yeah I think I am going to need to download your posting record and send it in to whatever health oversight boards exist in the US. As you seem to have access to guns too, those two things definitely don't mix. Crazy obsessive guy who stalks people online and an obsession with firearms. I am definitely going to need to follow up on this.
> 
> Apparently there are more measures being implemented to stop the mentally insane from using firearms in the US.
> 
> *Anyone know if Slippy is actually American*, or if he is living in a specific state, or just some Chinese looser who is posing as an American?
> 
> It should be education to see if the FBI takes any interest in some insane internet troll who also associates with firearms.


I think he is Canadian


----------



## A Watchman

Medic33 said:


> I think he is Canadian


Guess I missed this one by a long shot then .......I always thought Slippy was a wet back.


----------



## M118LR

Will2 said:


> What happened in Baltimore?
> 
> I think that events like Ferguson wern't very large scale as most of us would view a SHTF event, it was really too short term. Now if the national guard had failed to stop the riots and the US military was unable to engage the rioters effectively, and the riots spread throughout the US leading to a shutdown of the US more or less into a giant race war that lasted months, or perhaps with nations such as China and Russia getting involved in a conventional subversive special operations like the little green men type hybrid warfare into the mix, you know that is a lot closer to what I would consider a SHTF type event. Riots are really small scale if they arn't even out of the state level of control and localized. While it is a local issue, its not something that is prolonged enough to seriously destabalize things. That is more like a bug out type situation, or a bug in, where normally local supplies are enough to wait out the issue. I am talking like a slightly more serious issue, where governmental control fails over an extended period. Ferguson was still effectively managed at the state level.


Baltimore? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Baltimore_protests

Guess the only violence that you would consider SHTF would have to happen in your backyard before you could understand an overall concept. Was the Holocaust a SHTF event? Were any of the Genocidal events within your lifetime more than just local occurrences? If you aren't in Raqqa is ISIS destabilizing? Ferguson is still destabilizing America, or haven't you heard that "Black Lives Matter"?

Just imagine that in the middle of the night the local LEO's forced entry into every house in your neighborhood occupied by people that looked like,prayed like, or talked like you Will2, including yours. Then (clean quick version) they murder all your family members as you watched restrained. After that they marched you and all the other heads of the now deposed households to the corner playground and summarily shot all of you. There you go, SHTF and it was over before the sun came up. The periodicity of the event was far to short, it was contained by the Local Law Enforcement Authorities, there was nothing serious that happened so why Bug Out? Before you stick your foot in your mouth, study the beginning of the Conflict in Bosnia, Rwanda, etc. If your neighbors stuck you inside a petroleum filled tire and set it on fire after ravaging your family members would that be a reason you might have wanted to already be Bugged Out. Would that make a SHTF event? Yup those less than large scale events were of no importance to those other than you and your family.

In the real world of SHTF there isn't any forewarning, there are no bells and whistles that ring out SHTF is coming. If you are lucky enough to not be the first causality of the first event, that's all the warning you get if S Really Hit's The Fan. Now please don't take my recounting of things that really happened in the World as any type of personal threat. But the folks that were saved while the mob in Ferguson burned the house down that they were sheltering in place in, I believe they have a bit different concept of SHTF than makes your criteria. So should one of your SHTF events ever come to pass, I hope you and yours survive the trivial stuff long enough to enact the master plan.


----------



## Will2

M118LR said:


> Baltimore? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Baltimore_protests
> 
> Guess the only violence that you would consider SHTF would have to happen in your backyard before you could understand an overall concept. Was the Holocaust a SHTF event? Were any of the Genocidal events within your lifetime more than just local occurrences? If you aren't in Raqqa is ISIS destabilizing? Ferguson is still destabilizing America, or haven't you heard that "Black Lives Matter"?
> 
> Just imagine that in the middle of the night the local LEO's forced entry into every house in your neighborhood occupied by people that looked like,prayed like, or talked like you Will2, including yours. Then (clean quick version) they murder all your family members as you watched restrained. After that they marched you and all the other heads of the now deposed households to the corner playground and summarily shot all of you. There you go, SHTF and it was over before the sun came up. The periodicity of the event was far to short, it was contained by the Local Law Enforcement Authorities, there was nothing serious that happened so why Bug Out? Before you stick your foot in your mouth, study the beginning of the Conflict in Bosnia, Rwanda, etc. If your neighbors stuck you inside a petroleum filled tire and set it on fire after ravaging your family members would that be a reason you might have wanted to already be Bugged Out. Would that make a SHTF event? Yup those less than large scale events were of no importance to those other than you and your family.
> 
> In the real world of SHTF there isn't any forewarning, there are no bells and whistles that ring out SHTF is coming. If you are lucky enough to not be the first causality of the first event, that's all the warning you get if S Really Hit's The Fan. Now please don't take my recounting of things that really happened in the World as any type of personal threat. But the folks that were saved while the mob in Ferguson burned the house down that they were sheltering in place in, I believe they have a bit different concept of SHTF than makes your criteria. So should one of your SHTF events ever come to pass, I hope you and yours survive the trivial stuff long enough to enact the master plan.


I am just going to respond to some of this. First off for thanks posting up the link to Baltimore, hadn't really paid much attention to it.



> Was the Holocaust a SHTF event?


For those effected most certainly, particularly Jews, however in the context of WWII, I would say WWII was the SHTF and the Holocaust just part of the bigger SHTF event in Europe and other parts of the world. Bear in mind some people were not really effected initially by the war, it would not be until perhaps 1945 that it was truely SHTF for areas that were in total war, with famine, and other issues. In 1938 outside Poland probably not much of an issue, but as the war progressed more and more people were drawn into the radius of the SHTF. Places like the US were not really in SHTF at the time, Britain is arguable, Canada, not so much, etc.. When I speak of SHTF it usually refers to an emergency, small scale local emergencies may not so much be to the scale of SHTF, I think most people view it as a larger scale, longer term event that is not simply a state of emergency, or a specific persecution, but something that effects the social order. It is the breakdown in the social order itself that more or less establishes it as SHTF because things arn't normal, they become dangerous just to be in the radius of the event. So for sure to some people, those affected, but not all people those not directly having their daily lives effected.

I am quite surprised you throw in black lives matter with other global events where thousands of people have been killed. It is really not the same thing. Honestly there have been some major conflicts, Iraq from 1988 onward pretty much, maybe earlier, Syria more recently that hundreds of thousands or in the case of Iraq millions of people have died as a result of political decisions. You however need to differentiate "an act of genocide" and genocide, they arn't the same. Genocide is the actual extermination, where as an act of genocide is an act which if left unabated would result in genocide. You can get the technical definition. But really this discussion isn't about genocide so I will leave it at that.

You could say Black lives matter is enhancing America, it is changing America but destabilizing America, no I don't think so. It is protests not much different than the Affirmative Action movement, or civil rights movement as far as I know. I am sure this will not destabilize america any more than the Black Panthers, and probably way less than the Hell's Angels, or Mafia. It is an organization, organizations do not destabilize they build. Black lives matter is not at war with America. Once again though, I sense political baiting here, to contrast me against the *********** racists on the board, by defending a black movement, no doubt.



> Just imagine that in the middle of the night the local LEO's forced entry into every house in your neighborhood occupied by people that looked like,prayed like, or talked like you Will2, including yours. Then (clean quick version) they murder all your family members as you watched restrained. After that they marched you and all the other heads of the now deposed households to the corner playground and summarily shot all of you.


Impossible, I am one of a kind. I'm single, I don't have family to kill. Hypothetically though, what is your point from this horrific example other than making crude statements?



> There you go, SHTF and it was over before the sun came up.


No, that ain't SHTF, you don't get the terminology at all. That is WROL.



> there was nothing serious that happened so why Bug Out? Before you stick your foot in your mouth, study the beginning of the Conflict in Bosnia, Rwanda, etc. If your neighbors stuck you inside a petroleum filled tire and set it on fire after ravaging your family members would that be a reason you might have wanted to already be Bugged Out. Would that make a SHTF event?


I would consider it WROL in any society I have associated with. WROL is a little more serious than SHTF. SHTF has government existing to some extent still, there is still some type of order. WROL is pretty much there are no rules in place, more madmax type scenario. That isn't really a bug out situation, it is more so fight or flight type situation.



> Yup those less than large scale events were of no importance to those other than you and your family.


I don't have family, however I disagree with your assessment. Where there is a localized massacre, first things first you need to gather evidence. However this hypothetical so I won't entertain it as it is not cognizable in my personal situation.

Its horrific for sure, I can understand why people would fight back or seek refuge in a safe zone. SHTF can extend to that level but usually is not so direct as you or your ethnic group being targeted, it is more about a general danger to the public, not per se a specific individual or group, but it could extend to that. However if it is just totally outside any legal context I would consider it more WROL, where the government cannot be turned to, to enforce the law, or your normal legal recourses are no longer available to resolve public safety issues. SHTF is usually natural disaster, or man made disaster though, loss of social order which includes government actors is more so a WROL.



> the real world of SHTF there isn't any forewarning


There could be.



> there are no bells and whistles that ring out SHTF is coming.


There could be. For instance I started wondering what the heck was going on in Iraq when Mosul fell. There could be a point where you go, that ain't right, something is wrong. It doesn't have to be when it is at your doorstep. You take precautions based upon rational choices in what you consider possibilities. Depending on what you know, those rationalities can change.



> If you are lucky enough to not be the first causality of the first event, that's all the warning you get if S Really Hit's The Fan. Now please don't take my recounting of things that really happened in the World as any type of personal threat. But the folks that were saved while the mob in Ferguson burned the house down that they were sheltering in place in, I believe they have a bit different concept of SHTF than makes your criteria. So should one of your SHTF events ever come to pass, I hope you and yours survive the trivial stuff long enough to enact the master plan.


It is all responding based upon what you think is going to happen, and researching so you recognize those signs, as well as contingency planning so you are capable of responding.
This is my opinion.

Rational people make rational choices. That has a lot to do with prepping. Preppers prepare. For me it started with a little bit of exposure to the Boy Scout movement, for others perhaps the military, or from TV, everyone has their own story. We know what we know, we share what we know because we have the common objective of being able to survive events that could happen to endanger our lives, or cause us harm. That is what the prepping community is about being prepared to survive disaster whatever it may be.

I've been reading quite a bit about rational choice theory, social control theory etc.. predictive analysis, statistics, or just recognizing norms and seeing behaviour that may pose a risk to you, is a good starting point for this. Sure there is the possibility you won't see something coming like Russia using military games to launch and invasion of Ukraine and Turkey within the next week, but you can prepare for those things you do expect to happen. So while I will say sure, people can be blindsided, if you see the car coming you can step out of the way, it is about being aware and gather as many tools as you can to help with that, within your capabilities and other priorities.

Cannibalism is like that too, identifying who might be cannibal, who might kill cannibals, what their reasons are, these are all helpful to people who are preppers in assessing if cannibalism might occur and what that occurrence means, it is analysis but also sharing personal opinions, that is the purpose of this thread, sharing personal opinions and what information exists in the world to give insight into this discussion.

BTW if the Jews had first been stripped of their flesh to feed other people before being burned, I would consider it more applicable to this topic. Did Jews resort to cannibalism during the holocaust, might be applicable to this discussion...

http://www.theguardian.com/world/1945/apr/19/secondworldwar.fromthearchive

Animals are even known to eat their own limbs..


----------



## SittingElf

Hmmm..... Let's see....

Nice rump roast delicately sliced and marinated in teriyaki sauce, then lightly seared rare to medium-rare, and served with a niiiiice Chianteeeee!

Yummm!

(Yuck!)


----------



## Slippy

Will2
Would you be OK with me screen printing some T-Shirts with your mugshot/psych ward photo? I sense a keen business opportunity. 







Thanks 
Your Pal, 
Slippy



Will2 said:


> I am just going to respond to some of this. First off for thanks posting up the link to Baltimore, hadn't really paid much attention to it.
> 
> For those effected most certainly, particularly Jews, however in the context of WWII, I would say WWII was the SHTF and the Holocaust just part of the bigger SHTF event in Europe and other parts of the world. Bear in mind some people were not really effected initially by the war, it would not be until perhaps 1945 that it was truely SHTF for areas that were in total war, with famine, and other issues. In 1938 outside Poland probably not much of an issue, but as the war progressed more and more people were drawn into the radius of the SHTF. Places like the US were not really in SHTF at the time, Britain is arguable, Canada, not so much, etc.. When I speak of SHTF it usually refers to an emergency, small scale local emergencies may not so much be to the scale of SHTF, I think most people view it as a larger scale, longer term event that is not simply a state of emergency, or a specific persecution, but something that effects the social order. It is the breakdown in the social order itself that more or less establishes it as SHTF because things arn't normal, they become dangerous just to be in the radius of the event. So for sure to some people, those affected, but not all people those not directly having their daily lives effected.
> 
> I am quite surprised you throw in black lives matter with other global events where thousands of people have been killed. It is really not the same thing. Honestly there have been some major conflicts, Iraq from 1988 onward pretty much, maybe earlier, Syria more recently that hundreds of thousands or in the case of Iraq millions of people have died as a result of political decisions. You however need to differentiate "an act of genocide" and genocide, they arn't the same. Genocide is the actual extermination, where as an act of genocide is an act which if left unabated would result in genocide. You can get the technical definition. But really this discussion isn't about genocide so I will leave it at that.
> 
> You could say Black lives matter is enhancing America, it is changing America but destabilizing America, no I don't think so. It is protests not much different than the Affirmative Action movement, or civil rights movement as far as I know. I am sure this will not destabilize america any more than the Black Panthers, and probably way less than the Hell's Angels, or Mafia. It is an organization, organizations do not destabilize they build. Black lives matter is not at war with America. Once again though, I sense political baiting here, to contrast me against the *********** racists on the board, by defending a black movement, no doubt.
> 
> Impossible, I am one of a kind. I'm single, I don't have family to kill. Hypothetically though, what is your point from this horrific example other than making crude statements?
> 
> No, that ain't SHTF, you don't get the terminology at all. That is WROL.
> 
> I would consider it WROL in any society I have associated with. WROL is a little more serious than SHTF. SHTF has government existing to some extent still, there is still some type of order. WROL is pretty much there are no rules in place, more madmax type scenario. That isn't really a bug out situation, it is more so fight or flight type situation.
> 
> I don't have family, however I disagree with your assessment. Where there is a localized massacre, first things first you need to gather evidence. However this hypothetical so I won't entertain it as it is not cognizable in my personal situation.
> 
> Its horrific for sure, I can understand why people would fight back or seek refuge in a safe zone. SHTF can extend to that level but usually is not so direct as you or your ethnic group being targeted, it is more about a general danger to the public, not per se a specific individual or group, but it could extend to that. However if it is just totally outside any legal context I would consider it more WROL, where the government cannot be turned to, to enforce the law, or your normal legal recourses are no longer available to resolve public safety issues. SHTF is usually natural disaster, or man made disaster though, loss of social order which includes government actors is more so a WROL.
> 
> There could be.
> 
> There could be. For instance I started wondering what the heck was going on in Iraq when Mosul fell. There could be a point where you go, that ain't right, something is wrong. It doesn't have to be when it is at your doorstep. You take precautions based upon rational choices in what you consider possibilities. Depending on what you know, those rationalities can change.
> 
> It is all responding based upon what you think is going to happen, and researching so you recognize those signs, as well as contingency planning so you are capable of responding.
> This is my opinion.
> 
> Rational people make rational choices. That has a lot to do with prepping. Preppers prepare. For me it started with a little bit of exposure to the Boy Scout movement, for others perhaps the military, or from TV, everyone has their own story. We know what we know, we share what we know because we have the common objective of being able to survive events that could happen to endanger our lives, or cause us harm. That is what the prepping community is about being prepared to survive disaster whatever it may be.
> 
> I've been reading quite a bit about rational choice theory, social control theory etc.. predictive analysis, statistics, or just recognizing norms and seeing behaviour that may pose a risk to you, is a good starting point for this. Sure there is the possibility you won't see something coming like Russia using military games to launch and invasion of Ukraine and Turkey within the next week, but you can prepare for those things you do expect to happen. So while I will say sure, people can be blindsided, if you see the car coming you can step out of the way, it is about being aware and gather as many tools as you can to help with that, within your capabilities and other priorities.
> 
> Cannibalism is like that too, identifying who might be cannibal, who might kill cannibals, what their reasons are, these are all helpful to people who are preppers in assessing if cannibalism might occur and what that occurrence means, it is analysis but also sharing personal opinions, that is the purpose of this thread, sharing personal opinions and what information exists in the world to give insight into this discussion.
> 
> BTW if the Jews had first been stripped of their flesh to feed other people before being burned, I would consider it more applicable to this topic. Did Jews resort to cannibalism during the holocaust, might be applicable to this discussion...
> 
> Cannibalism in Prison Camp | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Animals are even known to eat their own limbs..


----------



## gambit

Ok not to sound like a odd ball but I have a craving for some ribs.
I would said baby back ribs but that would just been wrong beside I like ST Louis cut more 
Ok now lets all of us sing along


----------



## SecretPrepper

Soylent Green?


----------



## MisterMills357

gambit said:


> Ok not to sound like a odd ball but I have a craving for some ribs.
> I would said baby back ribs but that would just been wrong beside I like ST Louis cut more
> Ok now lets all of us sing along


HA,HA,HA! And I thought that I was a screwball!


----------



## gambit

MisterMills357 said:


> HA,HA,HA! And I thought that I was a screwball!


It feels good to not be alone, you can join me in my kiddie pool of shame, I do plan on making gambit style ribs with herbed butter corn on the cob


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Will2
> Would you be OK with me screen printing some T-Shirts with your mugshot/psych ward photo? I sense a keen business opportunity.
> 
> Thanks
> Your Pal,
> Slippy


No.
I strongly advise you to remove the photo from both the posts you used it, as well as cease from using it. The photo is property of the government of Canada, as well as myself. It is not a mugshot nor a psych ward photo.

I am requesting again you stop communicating with or about me, I consider it harassment and stalking. You are regularly involving yourself in false and defamatory speech and it is not accepted as reasonable conduct.

No reply is needed, just stop communicating with or about me, and remove the photos and any other intellectual property you do not have the rights to distribute.


----------



## hawgrider

Hey Willie,

Your picture is going to be on the cover of rolling Stone and I have 5 copies for my mother. You dip shit you put your pic on the web and it will alway be fair game. Next up your head on John bobbits body.... your gonna be a porn star! Hahaha


----------



## Will2

neonoah said:


> If you're on the lam from your gov....how can you threaten other people in other countries with it?
> 
> I'm just playing. "California talk" is defined as empty threats based on "ooo! Gonna sue you!" Without any real legal basis or ability.


Who is on the lam from the government? That is absolute nonsense unless you are referring to Slippy. Also where are the threats? I have asked the guy to stop cyberstalking me. The guy is using copyright content abusively, and cyberstalking me, making comments about seeing me in the summer, and other deranged statements. It isn't a threat it is a notice. Me exercising my rights is not a threat, it is an action. Just to be clear, there was no notice of claim there. Hopefully you can see the difference between a specific request / cease and desist and a statement of claim.

I have absolute legal authority over photos I take of myself as well as the use of non public photos of me. He has no rights to use the images whatsoever if he is American. It is clearly abusive.

Can we go back to the topic as opposed to the cyberstalkers again derailing another posts I have posted to with is regular and habitual.

So no I need to get you absolutely clear, I am not on the lam from the government. I have no reason to be as I am a law abiding indivdual. I am totally koshure with proper paper work everywhere I am and likewise, my last visit to the US went over just fine with no legal issues.

Who said I was on the lam?

Or is that just more false light defamatory speech to create smoke and mirrors on the fact of cyberstalking?

Consult a lawyer if you want a legal explanation on how international copyright works, and artists/creator rights to use and dissimination of copyright works in countries that are party to the Berne convention. Quite frankly I am asking quite lay for them to stop posting content in an abusive fashion especially where they have not been given permission to post it. I let it go once, however it seems clear Slippy has latched onto the fact I didn't initially report the use they clearly realized I would not approve of, so they did it again. Which is why I was forced to respond, as they are again using my image with false associations that could confuse a casual observer, which necessitates me to respond to it. I have no doubt due to Slippy's obsessive and repetitive activities, as well as co-cyberstalkers (quite likely also real life but I still need more evidence on that), would not stop. This will atleast hopefully change the channel on those uses. Short of Slippy and any subsequent alts being removed from the site, I will have to address the next infraction when it comes, if it comes. None the less there is absolutely nothing wrong with me requesting my content not be used for abusing myself. If you don't understand that that is your problem, I won't get through to you anyway. It isn't fair use, it is abusive, and insulting. What don't you get about that?

I personally could care less what Slippy does to it in private, however once it starts being used in public displays and is used to attack me, I have a personal interest in those usages. Bear in mind I consider Slippy's persistent behaviour to be criminal and I am guessing you are well aware I would have them locked up in jail never having access to the internet for the forseeable future until their personality disorders are dealt with. None the less, as people are reluctant to do that. It takes this course. The fact you would support the abusive behaviour means I really don't value your opinion as you are supporting antisocial, abusive, and harassing conduct.

Sadly when Slippy fails to oblidge I need to follow up with increasingly irritated site admins. (which is also likely an aim of the cyberstalkers to damage standing with the site admins through regular contacts of complaints) It would be far better if Slippy just stopped. I am not sure why you can't understand using photos of people they took and own without their permission in ways to attack and abuse them is not acceptable behaviour for public discourse. Linking a post is all fine and dandy, but actually using the source materials contrary to the creators permission is not ok. It is just plain rude, and when done habitually, to aggravate the person is harassment. Frankly I think it is criminal.

Since this is a multijurisidiction issue, I'll just keep collecting evidence of the infractions and ongoing abuse. One little incident isn't enough to involve the courts over, but the ongoing conduct is. That is my position.

Lets go back to the thread. PM me if you want to respond to this post, aside from Slippy who should not in anyway shape or form communicate with me.

Various states in the US as well as Canada do have laws prohibiting cyber stalking, and stalking, criminal harassment as well as civil processes for defamation, and copyright infringement.

While I will proceed as I am able to stop the persistent ongoing breaches and heal past damages, this is really something that is largely just a waste of time.

Some day I think I will unmask slippy and hopefully have a better picture of the reasons for it happening, whether defect, malice, or misunderstanding, until then, I will continue to collect and disiminate evidence of the abuses, as well as those associated.

Perhaps I just think the internet shouldn't be a place where people victimize others. For people who like that kind of stuff, go to to hell. Nuff said.


----------



## Slippy

I've heard you are on the lam Will and the Canadian Government has provided me all rights and privileges set here to fore of said mentioned mug shot/psyche ward picture. Now, on the what you call "intellectual property"? It appears to me that the word, by definition, does not apply in your case. Your interweb unauthorized communication posts clearly corroborate this. .:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:
We are simply "taking care of animals"







Will2 said:


> No.
> I strongly advise you to remove the photo from both the posts you used it, as well as cease from using it. The photo is property of the government of Canada, as well as myself. It is not a mugshot nor a psych ward photo.
> 
> I am requesting again you stop communicating with or about me, I consider it harassment and stalking. You are regularly involving yourself in false and defamatory speech and it is not accepted as reasonable conduct.
> 
> No reply is needed, just stop communicating with or about me, and remove the photos and any other intellectual property you do not have the rights to distribute.


----------



## Will2

hawgrider said:


> Hey Willie,
> 
> Your picture is going to be on the cover of rolling Stone and I have 5 copies for my mother. You dip shit you put your pic on the web and it will alway be fair game. Next up your head on John bobbits body.... your gonna be a porn star! Hahaha


I can put my picture on the internet there is no law against that. There are however laws that prohibit other people distributing that picture without consent. I am not in the witness relocation program, I have no issue with sharing personal information the government has informed me is not issued with disseminating.

I beleive in a free open internet, not one where trolls and blackhats criminalize people in shadows. I fully support presenting me as me online instead of hiding behind anonymity, I stand behind what I say and do online.

Other people seem to be trying to silence the ideals of freedom and liberty on the internet.

Lets go back to the thread though.

Just because someone posts something online, does not give others the right to redistribute that anyway they want, there are laws to prevent that.

Do you have an issue with a picture behind posted. Is there some threat I should be aware of? If so let me know so I can notify the police.

Otherwise you are abetting them, and as guilty to those wrongs as the person perpetuating it.

Continue this in my PM, there is no reason to further derail this thread.


----------



## Will2

neonoah said:


> My bad. I had you as a total ice head "supposedly" hiding in mexico.
> 
> You did say you were a perennial student who goes all over the world.


No I didn't that is a lie. Post a quote. I have stated multiple times I don't use drugs. I drink about a beer or glass of wine a day on average if so, I don't even smoke.

Don't listen to what others say it is a load of lies. They are perpetually engaged in creating false light defamation, it is a game for them. Perhaps a very serious game.

People like Slippy are constantly posting false info online, if it wasn't posted by me, don't take it as valid. None of these people have any clue about me, they are definitely not my Pals, and to my knowledge have never met me, and if it is up to me, never will.

If you want to attribute statements about me, I suggest you clear them with me first to avoid defamatory speech violations. Regardless of any suit or not, it is just rude to spread rumours about people.

I will confirm I have been a University student on and off for many years now. I will confirm I do travel, not as much as you are inclining though. I don't use drugs at all, totally false. I don't even smoke. I am not in hiding from any government agency. Its not like I post my wearabouts online when I have cyberstalkers though, especially when their mental stability is seriously doubted.

Slippy is obsessed with me, it is a problem.


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> I've heard you are on the lam Will and the Canadian Government has provided me all rights and privileges set here to fore of said mentioned mug shot/psyche ward picture. Now, on the what you call "intellectual property"? It appears to me that the word, by definition, does not apply in your case. Your interweb unauthorized communication posts clearly corroborate this. .:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:
> We are simply "taking care of animals"


^^^^ video was a comedy post.

Not "me" the video above was done as a joke, needs to be put in perspective. Of the calgary zoo which had a large number of mysterious animal deaths. Must be put in context.

Video is years old.

This appears as another credibility attack, by taking an out of context and dated video.

I don't intend to get into an argument with you over this Slippy, I have already advised you to stop communicating with or about me, as well as posting my content and remove all such content that has been posted.

I don't intend to repeat like a broken record on this.

I am deeply disturbed by your persistent stalking.

I'll confirm Slippy's notice that they have been given use allowances from the government, and if it is a lie, I will pursue fraud charges on Slippy. Lying about government assignment of commercial rights is clearly a criminal offence, and a fraud. It will likely be a few days to get a reply on this, none the less I've backed everything up.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> ^^^^ video was a comedy post.
> 
> Not "me" the video above was done as a joke, needs to be put in perspective. Of the calgary zoo which had a large number of mysterious animal deaths. Must be put in context.
> 
> Video is years old.
> 
> This appears as another credibility attack, by taking an out of context and dated video.
> 
> I don't intend to get into an argument with you over this Slippy, I have already advised you to stop communicating with or about me, as well as posting my content and remove all such content that has been posted.
> 
> I don't intend to repeat like a broken record on this.
> 
> I am deeply disturbed by your persistent stalking.


YOU ARE KIDDING RIGHT? THAT'S YOU?

Dumb luck!!! Here's the backstory; another PF member in very good standing posted a top 5 list of YouTube channels that he subscribes to and this guy was one of them. I saw it and started watching. I had no idea that was you Will2?

Damn, this dude is becoming my favorite go-to-guy on the YouTube! Who knew?:joyous:


----------



## M118LR

Perhaps this link shall be a bit enlightening: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnian_Genocide The events I described to you for imagination where filmed via IR and presented at the Hague. The topic of concern at the time was referenced to Nano seconds to violence.

I made no comment as to morality of the "Black Lives Matter" campaign, only that it was and has inspired other Ferguson based destabilization. Civil unrest and Civil Disobedience are just that. Looting, Rioting, Burning, etc are all violent criminal actions. No mater how you slice it, it's destabilizing. Not concerned with the Moral issues.

As to SHTF definitions, something as small as the twisting of my front door knob by those not cleared to access can be the start of a SHTF situation by my definition. Perhaps a 590A1 with the bayonet attached is a little over preparation, but I probably won't need to resort to cannibalism is this circumstance! :lol:


----------



## M118LR

First time the forum Double Tapped on me.


----------



## OSOKILL

closed


----------

